# Orkut not opening properly in Firefox!!



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 1, 2007)

there's some problem i guess. Firefox isnt displaying images in orkut. i mean user pics and community pics are not visible. 

any help?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 1, 2007)

i dont felt such probs in ff.may be u shud recheck for ur adblock if installed


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 1, 2007)

U mean pop up blocker?? tried disablling it, no use though

its opening fine with IE...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 1, 2007)

Tools -> Options -> Content tab.

Now click on "Exceptions..." button in "Load images automatically" section and make sure "Orkut.com" isnt there.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 1, 2007)

haa... thanx vishal.. phew! its working fine now! 

shud have chked tat earlier..!! 

thanx again!


----------

